# Stuck with ASUS USB-N13 [SOLVED]

## Emon_Gentoo

Hi everyone

I am new to Gentoo

I have an ASUS USB-N13 WiFi dongle.

The chipset is rtl8192.

It works fine under Debian.

```
# lsmod | grep rtl

rtl8192cu              66216  0 

rtl_usb                17592  1 rtl8192cu

rtlwifi                54719  2 rtl_usb,rtl8192cu

rtl8192c_common        40162  1 rtl8192cu

mac80211              474216  3 rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu

cfg80211              405538  2 mac80211,rtlwifi

usbcore               195468  12 snd_usb_audio,uvcvideo,rtl_usb,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,\

snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,rtl8192cu,xhci_hcd
```

Now I am trying to get it  to work under Gentoo.

While booting from the 'install-amd64-minimal-20160609.iso' I noticed the following lines 

```
[   38.355762] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x11

[   38.457895] rtl8192cu: MAC address: (!!removed_by_me!!)

[   38.457899] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[   38.458126] rtl_usb: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1

[   38.458181] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin
```

ifconfig also detects the WiFi dongle as 'wlp0s22f2u4' but dhcp fails to start, so no IP gets assigned.

That did not bother me cos I always prefer to do off-line installations with a downloaded portage snapshot. I also have a backed-up copy of '/usr/protage'.

So, during install (before compiling the kernel) I first emerged the 'linux-firmware' pkg

Then did 'make localyesconfig' to generate a working config for the kernel.

Then did 'genkernel –menuconfig –install all' to loaded the above mentioned “working config for the kernel” and added the firmware.

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

The kernel boots fine but 'ifconfig' or 'ifconfig -a' does not detect the WiFi dongle.

```
#lsmod | grep 'rtl\|8192'

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  1

snd                    81920  12 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,\

snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device

r8169                  81920  0

bnx2                   81920  0

sym53c8xx              81920  0
```

```
#modprobe rtl8192cu

modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8192cu not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo
```

```
#lsusb

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0b05:17ab ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. B1) [Realtek RTL8192CU]

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:081b Logitech, Inc. Webcam C310

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0e8d:1887 MediaTek Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic Keyboard 200

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0005 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 1058:0748 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. My Passport (WDBKXH, WDBY8L)

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
#lsusb -t

/:  Bus 09.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 5000M

/:  Bus 08.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

/:  Bus 07.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ohci-pci/4p, 12M

/:  Bus 06.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ohci-pci/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 05.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ohci-pci/5p, 12M

    |__ Port 3: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 3: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ohci-pci/5p, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/4p, 480M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 2, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 3, Class=Audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M

    |__ Port 5: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M

```

```
#dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.4.6-gentoo (root@dextop-pc) (gcc version 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4) ) #1 SMP Wed Jun 15 13:07:26 BDT 2016

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo root=UUID=09a6df2f-c0d4-47ea-8231-a12097e071b8 ro

[    0.000000] tseg: 0000000000

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Legacy x87 FPU detected.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'lazy' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e1000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cff8ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cff90000-0x00000000cff9dfff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cff9e000-0x00000000cffdffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cffe0000-0x00000000cfffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffe00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000022fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: MSI MS-7641/880GMA-E35(FX) (MS-7641)    , BIOS V11.7 10/30/2012

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x230000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000C0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000230000000 aka 8960M

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcff90 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000ff780-0x000ff78f] mapped at [ffff8800000ff780]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e14000, 0x01e14fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e15000, 0x01e15fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e16000, 0x01e16fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01e17000, 0x01e17fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x342d2000-0x36160fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F8FC0 000014 (v00 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000CFF90000 00003C (v01 7641MS A7641100 20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CFF90200 000084 (v01 7641MS A7641100 20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CFF90660 005ECF (v01 A7641  A7641100 00000100 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CFF9E000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CFF90390 00010C (v01 7641MS A7641100 20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CFF904A0 00003C (v01 7641MS OEMMCFG  20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 0x00000000CFF9E040 000072 (v01 7641MS A7641100 20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CFF96530 000038 (v01 7641MS OEMHPET  20121030 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CFF96570 000470 (v01 A M I  POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000022fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cff8ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000022fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000022fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2096942

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13247 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 847760 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 19456 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1245184 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8300 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 24 CPUs, 22 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000e0fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e1000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcff90000-0xcff9dfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcff9e000-0xcffdffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcffe0000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xd0000000-0xffdfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xd0000000-0xffdfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:24 nr_cpu_ids:24 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 32 pages/cpu @ffff880227200000 s92184 r8192 d30696 u131072

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s92184 r8192 d30696 u131072 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2064154

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.6-gentoo root=UUID=09a6df2f-c0d4-47ea-8231-a12097e071b8 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 8129212K/8387768K available (6002K kernel code, 1177K rwdata, 3000K rodata, 1240K init, 1720K bss, 258556K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=24.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=24

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:524544 nr_irqs:616 16

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484873504 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3000.111 MHz processor

[    0.000031] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6000.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=3000111)

[    0.000352] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000528] ACPI: Core revision 20150930

[    0.003549] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.003860] Security Framework initialized

[    0.004028] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.004206] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.004257] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.004424] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.005002] Initializing cgroup subsys io

[    0.005166] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.005340] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.005502] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.005664] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

[    0.005825] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event

[    0.006013] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.006173] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.006332] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.006495] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.006656] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.006817] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 16, 4MB 8

[    0.006977] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 128, 4MB 64, 1GB 0

[    0.007343] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81c5e000 - ffffffff81c64000)

[    0.009371] ftrace: allocating 24501 entries in 96 pages

[    0.018438] Switched APIC routing to physical flat.

[    0.018927] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.130992] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (family: 0x10, model: 0x6, stepping: 0x2)

[    0.131432] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.131638] ... version:                0

[    0.131799] ... bit width:              48

[    0.131960] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.132129] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.132289] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.132450] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.132611] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.133421] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.133805] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.133966] .... node  #0, CPUs:        #1

[    0.136219] x86: Booted up 1 node, 2 CPUs

[    0.136259] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.136271] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.136860] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (12000.44 BogoMIPS)

[    0.137511] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.137752] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.141393] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xcff9e000-0xcffdffff] (270336 bytes)

[    0.141758] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.142340] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.146319] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.150319] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.150495] node 0 link 0: io port [1000, ffffff]

[    0.150497] TOM: 00000000d0000000 aka 3328M

[    0.150659] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.150662] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.150664] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.150665] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, efffffff] ==> none

[    0.150667] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, ffdfffff]

[    0.150668] TOM2: 0000000230000000 aka 8960M

[    0.150829] bus: [bus 00-1f] on node 0 link 0

[    0.150830] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.150831] bus: 00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.150832] bus: 00 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.150833] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.150834] bus: 00 [mem 0x230000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.150910] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.151158] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.151327] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.151565] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.151727] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.151892] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.156835] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.156999] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.157159] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.157336] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.158792] ACPI: Executed 4 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.160965] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.161137] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20150930/hwxface-580)

[    0.161508] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S3_] (20150930/hwxface-580)

[    0.161879] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.162039] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.162224] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.167618] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.167784] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.168242] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.168674] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.168836] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.169000] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.169163] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.169455] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.169738] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.170021] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.170311] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.175339] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:9601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.175440] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1022:9603] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.175473] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.175518] pci 0000:00:02.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.175710] pci 0000:00:05.0: [1022:9605] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.175740] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.175783] pci 0000:00:05.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.175972] pci 0000:00:06.0: [1022:9606] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.176003] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.176046] pci 0000:00:06.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.176248] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4390] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.176271] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xc000-0xc007]

[    0.176286] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xb000-0xb003]

[    0.176295] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xa000-0xa007]

[    0.176302] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0x9000-0x9003]

[    0.176310] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x8000-0x800f]

[    0.176318] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe7ffc00-0xfe7fffff]

[    0.176337] pci 0000:00:11.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

[    0.176576] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.176589] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7fe000-0xfe7fefff]

[    0.176675] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.176869] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.176891] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7ff800-0xfe7ff8ff]

[    0.176950] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.176952] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.176995] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.177190] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.177203] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7fd000-0xfe7fdfff]

[    0.177296] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.177491] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.177512] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7ff400-0xfe7ff4ff]

[    0.177571] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.177573] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.177616] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.177813] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.177931] pci 0000:00:14.1: [1002:439c] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.177944] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.177952] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.177960] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.177968] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.177976] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xff00-0xff0f]

[    0.177993] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.178153] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.178321] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.178482] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.178711] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.178734] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7f8000-0xfe7fbfff 64bit]

[    0.178784] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.178828] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.179022] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.179142] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.179211] pci 0000:00:14.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.179411] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.179424] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7fc000-0xfe7fcfff]

[    0.179509] pci 0000:00:14.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.179702] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.179715] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7f7000-0xfe7f7fff]

[    0.179800] pci 0000:00:16.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.179996] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.180017] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe7ff000-0xfe7ff0ff]

[    0.180076] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.180078] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.180121] pci 0000:00:16.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.180323] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.180390] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.180455] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.180520] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.180586] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.180689] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:6759] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.180714] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.180724] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfe8c0000-0xfe8dffff 64bit]

[    0.180731] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.180744] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe8a0000-0xfe8bffff pref]

[    0.180771] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.180815] pci 0000:01:00.1: [1002:aa90] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.180839] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe8f8000-0xfe8fbfff 64bit]

[    0.180893] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.182325] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.182492] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.182495] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.182499] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.182561] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.182590] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xe800-0xe8ff]

[    0.182609] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.182622] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff 64bit pref]

[    0.182680] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.182681] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184326] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.184495] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.184499] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.184560] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1033:0194] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.184588] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe9fe000-0xfe9fffff 64bit]

[    0.184660] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.186326] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.186495] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.186582] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186752] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186754] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186755] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186757] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186759] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186760] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.186775] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.187386] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *4 7 10 11 14 15)

[    0.187931] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 7 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.188486] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 7 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.189026] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 *7 10 11 14 15)

[    0.189562] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.190120] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.190688] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.191244] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.191954] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    0.192117] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.192406] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.192565] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.192822] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.193055] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.193064] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.193241] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.193417] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.193600] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.193859] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.194021] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.194071] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.194073] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcff90000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.194181] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.194347] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.194506] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.194678] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.194907] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.204035] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.204371] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.204420] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.204684] system 00:02: [io  0x0500-0x05df] has been reserved

[    0.204847] system 00:02: [io  0x0ae0-0x0aef] has been reserved

[    0.205017] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.205104] system 00:03: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.205270] system 00:03: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.205436] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.205598] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.205759] system 00:04: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.205925] system 00:04: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.206086] system 00:04: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.206248] system 00:04: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.206413] system 00:04: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.206574] system 00:04: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.206734] system 00:04: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.206898] system 00:04: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.207062] system 00:04: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.207226] system 00:04: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.207388] system 00:04: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.207548] system 00:04: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.207709] system 00:04: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.207875] system 00:04: [io  0x0800-0x089f] could not be reserved

[    0.208040] system 00:04: [io  0x0b00-0x0b1f] has been reserved

[    0.208201] system 00:04: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.208362] system 00:04: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.208522] system 00:04: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.208684] system 00:04: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.208845] system 00:04: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.209010] system 00:04: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1001f] has been reserved

[    0.209170] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed80fff] has been reserved

[    0.209332] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.209391] system 00:05: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.209553] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.209814] system 00:06: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.209980] system 00:06: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.210141] system 00:06: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.210302] system 00:06: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.210463] system 00:06: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.210624] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.210704] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 7 devices

[    0.215433] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.215730] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.215896] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.216062] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.216224] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.216505] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.216667] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.216828] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.217116] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.217278] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.217448] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.217619] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.217621] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.217622] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.217624] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.217626] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.217627] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.217629] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.217630] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.217632] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.217634] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.217635] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.217637] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.217639] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.217641] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.217642] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.217644] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.217645] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.217647] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.217716] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.218107] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.218515] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.218948] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.219161] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.219363] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.219714] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.478029] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    1.478058] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.478119] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    5.074761] Freeing initrd memory: 31292K (ffff8800342d2000 - ffff880036161000)

[    5.075105] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    5.075273] software IO TLB [mem 0xcbf90000-0xcff90000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800cbf90000-ffff8800cff8ffff]

[    5.075632] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    5.075809] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    5.076027] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    5.076702] futex hash table entries: 8192 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    5.077046] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    5.077225] audit: type=2000 audit(1465978820.966:1): initialized

[    5.077558] Initialise system trusted keyring

[    5.077970] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    5.078356] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    5.078558] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    5.078857] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    5.079511] Key type asymmetric registered

[    5.079674] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    5.079881] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    5.080227] io scheduler noop registered

[    5.080390] io scheduler deadline registered

[    5.080578] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    5.081435] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.081638] pci 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.081804] pci 0000:01:00.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.081986] pcie_pme 0000:00:02.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    5.081998] pcieport 0000:00:05.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.082163] pci 0000:02:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.082331] pcie_pme 0000:00:05.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    5.082342] pcieport 0000:00:06.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.082509] pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    5.082675] pcie_pme 0000:00:06.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    5.082763] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    5.083461] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    5.085239] ipmi message handler version 39.2

[    5.085419] IPMI System Interface driver.

[    5.085605] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    5.086106] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    5.086400] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    5.086596] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    5.086896] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    5.087081] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    5.087248] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

[    5.087531] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

[    5.087830] GHES: HEST is not enabled!

[    5.091333] brd: module loaded

[    5.093356] loop: module loaded

[    5.093658] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.093821] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    5.094128] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    5.094155] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.094414] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.094706] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    5.095014] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    5.095211] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe7ff800

[    5.100962] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.101202] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.101368] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.101655] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.101820] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    5.101993] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    5.102334] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.102506] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.102926] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.103165] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.103455] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    5.103746] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    5.103949] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe7ff400

[    5.109963] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.110203] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.110367] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.110649] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.115639] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    5.115805] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    5.116155] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.116327] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.116727] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.116974] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.117269] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    5.117565] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    5.117763] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe7ff000

[    5.123963] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.124190] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.124352] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.124636] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.124801] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    5.124973] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    5.125317] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.125488] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    5.125767] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.125946] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    5.126241] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.126483] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.126787] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fe000

[    5.182035] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.182206] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.182493] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.182659] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.182825] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    5.183187] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.183361] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.183755] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.183999] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.184302] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fd000

[    5.239037] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.239207] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.239494] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.239659] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.239826] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    5.240175] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.240349] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.240739] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.240979] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    5.241284] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7fc000

[    5.296029] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.296200] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.296487] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.296654] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.296820] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    5.297181] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.297355] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.297719] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.297966] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    5.298271] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe7f7000

[    5.353078] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.353248] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.353535] usb usb7: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.353699] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.353864] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    5.354212] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.354385] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    5.354652] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    5.354889] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    5.355414] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    5.355581] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.355832] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    5.356198] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    5.356501] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    5.356682] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    5.357016] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    5.357267] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    5.357436] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.357662] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    5.357914] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    5.358123] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    5.358487] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    5.358867] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000c7

[    5.359035] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000c7

[    5.359292] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    5.359778] registered taskstats version 1

[    5.359964] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    5.361169] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: 7cd1b3907009e581d61adee42af327ae5707e093'

[    5.361473] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!

[    5.361982] rtc_cmos 00:01: setting system clock to 2016-06-15 08:20:21 UTC (1465978821)

[    5.363504] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1240K (ffffffff81b28000 - ffffffff81c5e000)

[    5.363828] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    5.364196] Freeing unused kernel memory: 132K (ffff8800015df000 - ffff880001600000)

[    5.367259] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1096K (ffff8800018ee000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    5.426923] usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    5.580894] usb 4-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    5.653934] usb 5-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    5.671547] scsi host0: pata_atiixp

[    5.671926] scsi host1: pata_atiixp

[    5.671963] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

[    5.671965] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

[    5.726926] usb 2-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    5.730013] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0005

[    5.730017] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.730019] usb 4-2: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[    5.740285] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/0003:1BCF:0005.0001/input/input5

[    5.740407] hid-generic 0003:1BCF:0005.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input0

[    5.761018] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=081b

[    5.761022] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

[    5.761024] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 9450B740

[    5.809960] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52f

[    5.809964] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.809966] usb 5-3: Product: USB Receiver

[    5.809967] usb 5-3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    5.818246] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/0003:046D:C52F.0002/input/input6

[    5.818368] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0

[    5.826064] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.1/0003:046D:C52F.0003/input/input7

[    5.837492] ata1.00: ATA-9: WDC WD10EZEX-00BN5A0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    5.837496] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    5.837500] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

[    5.840449] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    5.840739] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EZEX-00B 1A01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.858277] usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=1887

[    5.858281] usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    5.858283] usb 2-5: Product: Portable Super Multi Drive

[    5.858285] usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Hitachi-LG Data Storage Inc

[    5.858286] usb 2-5: SerialNumber: KZ3E3650156         

[    5.862918] usb 3-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    5.877159] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input1

[    5.979214] usb 3-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=17ab

[    5.979218] usb 3-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    5.979220] usb 3-4: Product: 802.11n WLAN Adapter

[    5.979222] usb 3-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    5.979223] usb 3-4: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    6.009931] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    6.010094] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 6 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    6.010097] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    6.011043] scsi host2: ahci

[    6.011955] scsi host3: ahci

[    6.012341] scsi host4: ahci

[    6.012819] scsi host5: ahci

[    6.012909] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffd00 irq 19

[    6.012913] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffd80 irq 19

[    6.012915] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffe00 irq 19

[    6.012918] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ffc00 port 0xfe7ffe80 irq 19

[    6.077922] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3000.089 MHz

[    6.077927] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x2b3e999d591, max_idle_ns: 440795248403 ns

[    6.103955] usb 5-4: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[    6.253952] usb 5-4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c315

[    6.253956] usb 5-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    6.253958] usb 5-4: Product: Logitech USB Keyboard

[    6.253959] usb 5-4: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    6.262257] input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-4/5-4:1.0/0003:046D:C315.0004/input/input8

[    6.313238] hid-generic 0003:046D:C315.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:13.0-4/input0

[    6.317941] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.317974] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.318020] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    6.472937] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    6.473885] ata4.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362, JP2OA3EA, max UDMA/133

[    6.473889] ata4.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    6.474890] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    6.475169] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72105 A3EA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.513342] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/466 GiB)

[    6.513371] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    6.513373] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    6.513403] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    6.513405] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.513441] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.513536] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    6.513538] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.513556] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.585829]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 sda6

[    6.586444] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.631645]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 sdb12 sdb13 >

[    6.632472] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.638720] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    6.638768] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    6.921477] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    6.997084] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    6.997088] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.008187] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.017408] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.027769] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.033001] LSI 3ware SAS/SATA-RAID Controller device driver for Linux v3.26.02.000.

[    7.038391] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.043885] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.048262] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    7.059907] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    7.079476] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

```

LIne breaks added by NeddySeaggon.

Deleted  the last lines of a truncated dmesg to make room in the post.Last edited by Emon_Gentoo on Thu Jun 23, 2016 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Emon_Gentoo,

Welcome to Gentoo.

A few things.  First your dmesg is truncated. You must put it on a pastebin site and tell us the link.

WiFi is a little more complex than wired networking. I know that the rtl8192 works in Gentoo. I have one.

Before you can run dhcpcd on a wifi interface, it must be authenticated and associated with a wireless access point.

The tool that does this is wpa_supplicant.

Another WiFi wrinkle is that the drivers are usually in two (or more) pieces, the kernel code and firmware.

Both pieces must be in the same place.  If the kernel code is built into the kernel binary, then the firmware needs to be built in too.

If the kernel code is a loadable module, the firmware must be in /lib/firmware.  The reason for this is that the firmware is loaded when the driver initalises.

The Gentoo Handbook covers WiFi setup

----------

## Emon_Gentoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo.
> 
> A few things.  First your dmesg is truncated. You must put it on a pastebin site and tell us the link.
> ...

 

Oops... sorry about that   :Embarassed: 

Also sorry about the late response, my main HDD (with all the OS) was dying (bad S.M.A.R.T. report)!! so I had to go through quite a bit of backing-up and reinstalling on a second HDD.

I finally figured out my mistake!!

I was doing this to install the kernel

```

genkernel --menuconfig --install all

```

So during "menuconfig" I would load a saved file /from/a/location/saved.config; edit it a bit, then exit.

Before exiting, "menuconfig" prompts to save all the editing (without showing the location of the saved file!), I would agree and save the file, assuming that all the editing was saved in /usr/src/linux/.config. After that genkernel would proceed on its own.

So what happened in reality is that all the editing got saved in the /from/a/location/saved.config file!! but genkernel was using the /usr/src/linux/.config file to compile the new kernel!!!

Only after adding version numbers to my kernels in .config files

```

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-V01"

```

and checking out with uname -a and grub menu entries did I realize that NONE of my editing was making any changes!!

What I should have done was...

```

genkernel --kernel-config=/from/a/location/saved.config --menuconfig --install all;

```

You can drop the "--menuconfig" part if you don't want to edit anything.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WiFi is a little more complex than wired networking. I know that the rtl8192 works in Gentoo. I have one.
> 
> Before you can run dhcpcd on a wifi interface, it must be authenticated and associated with a wireless access point.
> ...

 

Yeah, sorry again, I should have mentioned this in my first post (I was too tired back then   :Sad:   )

I actually had managed to get wpa_supplicant working, even with the wrong kernel.config files (which did not compile the drivers at all)!

That's because in a desperate attempt I had added the "maksbotan" overlay which provided the "rtl8192cu-fixes" ebuild, which would compile the newer opensouce driver and does not even require any firmware!

But I guess that's all behind us now, sorry about all the noise   :Embarassed: 

Emon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Emon_Gentoo,

You have the right problem solving attitude towards Gentoo.

You are going to enjoy it

----------

## Emon_Gentoo

Thanks bro..   :Very Happy: 

Emon

----------

